# White Widow...the joy of joint smoking



## TedeBoy (Apr 2, 2016)

Before I grew my own I would never think of rolling joints because it is too expensive and I always thought it was too wasteful.

Now that I'm well stocked up I am rediscovering just how good a joint tastes.
Holy Cow! I had forgot just how good! 

Here's a bud of my last grow.
White Widow Auto from ILGM.


----------



## ashford (Apr 4, 2016)

I was going to do the opposite and make some cannabutter with my white widow. Probably save the good stuff for joints


----------



## Skeet Kuhn Dough (Oct 19, 2016)

TedeBoy said:


> Before I grew my own I would never think of rolling joints because it is too expensive and I always thought it was too wasteful.
> 
> Now that I'm well stocked up I am rediscovering just how good a joint tastes.
> Holy Cow! I had forgot just how good!
> ...


Nice bud porn. The Choice Seedbank botched my last order. While sending me the rest of my parcel they also included a couple of Dinafem's white widow as a way of apologizing. They supposedly flower in only 50-60 days so I'm pretty stoked.


----------



## TedeBoy (Oct 19, 2016)

Skeet Kuhn Dough said:


> Nice bud porn. The Choice Seedbank botched my last order. While sending me the rest of my parcel they also included a couple of Dinafem's white widow as a way of apologizing. They supposedly flower in only 50-60 days so I'm pretty stoked.


If I could do that grow over I'd let them go a bit longer. Like 2 weeks maybe. 

Good luck!


----------



## Skeet Kuhn Dough (Oct 19, 2016)

TedeBoy said:


> If I could do that grow over I'd let them go a bit longer. Like 2 weeks maybe.
> 
> Good luck!


Thanks. It will be at least another cycle before I get around to the WW seeds but when I do, if I can relocate this thread, I will post some pics. I've heard Dinafem's WW is pretty sick (badass) so I will update when and if I can germinate them.


----------



## Tomula (Dec 7, 2016)

I like White Russian, sweet tasting. Nice bud, you got some skills!


----------



## TedeBoy (Dec 7, 2016)

Tomula said:


> I like White Russian, sweet tasting. Nice bud, you got some skills!


Thanks very much. This current grow is going even better.


----------



## Tomula (Dec 7, 2016)

This looks yummy! Does she smell strong kinda like turpentine? My Russian did and then it changed. It was sometimes too much for my nose, haha. Great, thanks for sharing!


----------



## Josh862004 (Dec 8, 2016)

I used to only smoke joints when I was younger, just because the buddy that I smoked with only knew how to roll them... pretty badly now that I think about it. It wasn't until recently when I started smoking again after at least a 10 yr hiatus that I even learned to roll a blunt or hit my first bong.

I want to try vaporizing but I sure as hell cant fork out what they price for a good one. I'll probably be smoking blunts and joints for awhile, bong hits kill my lungs and throat. Especially with the swag shit I'm smoking till my crop finishes. Hate not having a stockpile.

Those plants look gorgeous btw! My little quick closet grow looks pitiful but I was all about getting anything done as quickly as I can this time

Also I just recently found out how badly I do not like Raw papers, burn for shit and have to constantly relight.... and they are a bitch to roll cause they're waxy


----------



## Tomula (Dec 8, 2016)

Josh862004 said:


> I used to only smoke joints when I was younger, just because the buddy that I smoked with only knew how to roll them... pretty badly now that I think about it. It wasn't until recently when I started smoking again after at least a 10 yr hiatus that I even learned to roll a blunt or hit my first bong.
> 
> I want to try vaporizing but I sure as hell cant fork out what they price for a good one. I'll probably be smoking blunts and joints for awhile, bong hits kill my lungs and throat. Especially with the swag shit I'm smoking till my crop finishes. Hate not having a stockpile.
> 
> ...


Arizer Air is great portable vape and you can replace the battery in it. Problem with vapes is that the smoke gets pretty hot, but there are aftermarket bubblers and bong adapters. Vaping is the real baking. Also you do not need to hold it in the lungs for longer than 5 seconds. Just my two cents, cheers man!


----------



## ismann (Dec 8, 2016)

Joints are my preferred way of smoking but yeah, they do waste a lot of herb. White Widow was also the first strain I ever grew.

I don't smoke joints much anymore because of my tolerance level. Been hitting the bong lately but I've noticed I haven't stayed high as long as I used to. Might be back to the pipe.


----------



## Tomula (Dec 8, 2016)

ismann said:


> Joints are my preferred way of smoking but yeah, they do waste a lot of herb. White Widow was also the first strain I ever grew.
> 
> I don't smoke joints much anymore because of my tolerance level. Been hitting the bong lately but I've noticed I haven't stayed high as long as I used to. Might be back to the pipe.


That can be fixed by a pause for 14 days. The longer the better.


----------



## ismann (Dec 8, 2016)

Tomula said:


> That can be fixed by a pause for 14 days. The longer the better.


I took six weeks off when I ran out of herb. I forgot how I don't like being super stoned because I just end up passing out. I like having a high tolerance, I just wish the high lasted longer. Probably have to start dabbing.


----------



## Tomula (Dec 8, 2016)

ismann said:


> I took six weeks off when I ran out of herb. I forgot how I don't like being super stoned because I just end up passing out. I like having a high tolerance, I just wish the high lasted longer. Probably have to start dabbing.


Well, it's your call. You can always lower uptake to get less stoned after pause, right?


----------

